# AMA National Specialty Show



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know there is already a thread going on this one. I am starting a new one for anyone going to Nationals. I have had a few people contact me that want to meet as a SM group. I know Edie Gobbi (AMAR) does, as well as Cathy Arnason, both long time members here. 

I am happy to coordinate phone contacts for this. I'm truly not sure how many are attending this year. I think it's a relatively small number in comparison to previous shows. But, it's still fun to get together and meet face to face.

If you are attending and would like to do this, please PM me your phone number and I will share mine as well. 

I am arriving late Monday night. Looking forward to seeing you all soon!

_This is a pic of a previous SM Pizza Party get together! Lots of dogs and lost of fun!_


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

All,

I'm arriving late Monday afternoon. I sent Pam my contact information. Please let me know where everyone will be


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Have a wonderful time! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad you're able to come Stacey!!!



Smtf773 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm arriving late Monday afternoon. I sent Pam my contact information. Please let me know where everyone will be


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We are in Spokane to poke around a bit before Nationals. Georgie & I will be checking into the hotel on Monday. If anyone needs anything that I can grab for you so you don't have to carry on the plane, just let me know. Extra potty pads, etc...


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

So here's a dumb question. What do you wear to the dog show? I'm packing ☺


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

As you probably already know mom and I and a substantial portion of the clan are attending. I have a LOT of entries, so our time will be thin, but if we have time to attend an SM get together between bathing and getting dogs ready for the ring we certainly would like to. 



Smtf773 said:


> So here's a dumb question. What do you wear to the dog show? I'm packing ☺


Maltese themed clothes and the blingier the better. :innocent: :thumbsup:

Seriously, wear what you will be comfortable in. It depends on which actual events you are attending. The white excitement party it's traditional to wear white (although I will be only doing white accents this year and it is certainly not required). At the actual show the exhibitors often wear suits or business casual clothes. But attendees wear comfortable clothes you might wear to lunch with your girlfriends. 

At the banquet folks tend to dress up more. Cocktail party style. :blush:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hope everyone has fun and posts lots of pictures so we can be there virtually. Maybe next year I can go! Do we know where 2017 will be yet?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope Spokane is a wonderful show! I think someone said next year's show would be on the east coast somewhere.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gayle and I will be arriving on Tuesday morning and then will be working to set up the Rescue raffle, silent auction tables. Any one wanting to get involved come find us in the ballroom. 
Look forward to getting to meet some of you.
I am wearing black dress pants for the white excitement and banquet parties, with different tops, the Banquet gets the sparkle top. LOL


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Also, next year is in South Carolina, Mid-West


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Safe travels and have a great time. We should be able to make it to next year's show.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm going and my two girls are going with me! Can't wait to see you Pam and meet everyone else. We get there on Wednesday 1 pm.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Quick question what day is the meet up? I'll pm you my cell number


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't wait to meet you Beatriz!!!



Dominic said:


> I'm going and my two girls are going with me! Can't wait to see you Pam and meet everyone else. We get there on Wednesday 1 pm.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Smtf773 said:


> So here's a dumb question. What do you wear to the dog show? I'm packing ☺


Mostly comfy casual for the day shows. For White Excitement casual/nice. Some people wear white but it's not expected. I'm wearing very casual, but I brought nice dress for the banquet. I usually wear leggings and flip flops during the day! LOL!


plenty pets 20 said:


> Gayle and I will be arriving on Tuesday morning and then will be working to set up the Rescue raffle, silent auction tables. Any one wanting to get involved come find us in the ballroom.
> Look forward to getting to meet some of you.
> I am wearing black dress pants for the white excitement and banquet parties, with different tops, the Banquet gets the sparkle top. LOL


You know we will help you Edie!! 


plenty pets 20 said:


> Also, next year is in South Carolina, Mid-West


South Carolina is midwest? Uh....I think technically that is the south. LOL!


Matilda's mommy said:


> Quick question what day is the meet up? I'll pm you my cell number


Paula, we are such a small group this year we have not decided what night to get together. We can huddle and discuss one morning. 

I have all the phone number in my phone now, and I shared mine with you. See you all next week!! Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have to leave early on Thursday morning. Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Gayle and I will be arriving on Tuesday morning and then will be working to set up the Rescue raffle, silent auction tables. Any one wanting to get involved come find us in the ballroom.


I will be available to help Edie. I have an appt. Tue AM but free after that. My mom has made 2 beautiful bracelets for the rescue this year. See you soon!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Boo hoo. I'm sad that I didn't go now. Well, I've never been to South Carolina. I took it to mean mid-west part of South Carolina.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Boo hoo. I'm sad that I didn't go now. Well, I've never been to South Carolina. I took it to mean mid-west part of South Carolina.


I'm sad too Sylvia! I thought you were going to be there and I was going t meet Hope! 

As for the SC reference, no. The show switched from West, Mid West, East every year. It's a west year, so I guess they ave counting SC as "mid west" next year, Not sure agree with that, but it matters not. I go anywhere!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> I'm sad too Sylvia! I thought you were going to be there and I was going t meet Hope!
> 
> As for the SC reference, no. The show switched from West, Mid West, East every year. It's a west year, so I guess they ave counting SC as "mid west" next year, Not sure agree with that, but it matters not. I go anywhere!


South Carolina is a place I would love to go  fingers crossed for next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Have fun everyone. Maybe next year I can make it to SC!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope you can make it, ladies. Asheville is in North Carolina. Even closer to you, Bren than SC. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I do plan to go next year.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Have they announced where 2017 is yet?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

First it was SC, then Ashville, NC. I think you can give the real scoop now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pam said Asheville for sure. I asked her yesterday.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Asheville is a great town!!!! Just got back from there- very dog friendly, beautiful mountains, great restaurants, and tons to do.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I would love to make it to Asheville. Have dates been announced yet?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Asheville sounds great! I used to live in Charlotte for a couple of years and always meant to visit Asheville but never got a chance. I planned on going to Nationals next year since it's on the east coast BUT I just moved to CA so not sure I'll be able to make it. I'll definitely try though...would be fun!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope everyone has a great time! :aktion033:


----------

